# RV frienly repairers in Europe



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

I have just written a long posting about this and one second before I hit the send button the campsite electrics went off. So this is the abridged version.
We have spent ages looking for some garage in France to repair our starting system ( starter motor I hope ) As soon as you say " Chevrolet " they say " Non ". We have found one eventually in Pau and are taking it on Monday. I will post the garage details if successful. The question is, does anyone have a list or experience of RV friendly repaires in Europe. Such a list would be well worth the subscription fee. ( We do have breakdown cover but I am sure its better to leave that till you really need it )

A list of such places in UK wouldnt be a bad idea as well.
Thanks John


----------

